# Maniac Monday Holster Sale



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got an email from Mackenzie Holsters and they are giving away a OWB Quick Holster with purchase of there IWB Holster. I just thought I would pass the news on to you guys and gals. They are at *www.mackenzieholsters.com*

I forgot Coupon Code "Free OWB"


----------

